# Favorite sight



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

well what is it? if i missed one, sorry just vote other and post up the name. I voted HHA . I have an HHA ds 5519 w/reostat.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm getting an armortech in a couple weeks. Best sight I have ever used


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

just got a sword apex 3rd plane micro and love it. multi pins and a lens:mg:


----------



## SlowSrt4 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just got into archery again, I've got the HHA ds-xl5519 with the armor pin and it is pretty sweet! I can't wait to put a lens on it and see the difference, I just don't know what power I should get.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

CBE for me. I use the Pro Lite right now, and used to use a Quad Lite. Both are really nice. Also, my dad has the CBE sniper on his hunting bow which is awesome.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

I love shooting my Sure Loc


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't afford most of those other sights and I have an Extreme rt 1000 5 pin .019 sight and it is very bright but not too bright. When I get a Z7, I will most likely get another Extreme rt 1000 5 pin or the bone collector version of it or a Toxonics 5 pin .019 sight in lost camo with the harmonic damping system in it, my dad has one and it is very very bright.


----------



## hhsoccer13 (Jun 12, 2009)

I am sure the cost is an issue with most archers and I would like to recommend the sword apex 3rd plane. Its a great sight for the money and its super bright. I know that is is just as good if not better than the viper predator microtune(which is an excellent sight also, but more expensive)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Another sight that I seen that is new from Team Extreme is the Mathews edition they have now that has a mini harmonic damper in the sight bracket housing and they come in several different sizes and I would like to get the dovetail mount so I can adjust how far out it is but the ones they have in the Mathews edition are up to 8" long which I think is longer than the rt 1000 but they also have some that don't have that but I don't like the sights with the windage crap and the tool less adjustments because it's all too much for a simple bowhunter like me, the only time I ever adjust my sight pins is when I get the sight and I move the sight bracket only when I get a new rest or something to where I have to move a nocking point or have to paper tune it and have to adjust the sight bracket. That's a really long sentence! Another reason I would like the mathews edition one is because if I get a Z7, I would want all of my accessories to be in Lost Camo to keep everything matching, my ultra-rest and my mathews quiver are allready in lost camo so when I get a Z7 I will put tose on it and a new sight in Lost Camo and just buy a whisker bisquit for my Switchback and just buy another quiver attachment so I don't have to go and buy a whole other $125 mathews t5 quiver.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

sword... have a titan and an apex


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

tru glo or either G5


----------

